# Still No Period After Provera?



## Chels.Milne

So, my husband and I have been TTC for a little over a year. I have PCOS and the irregular periods that go along with it. My cycle for February was cancelled because of a cyst, and my doctor put me on birth control.

I still hadn't started my period a week after taking the last BC pill. So my doctor had me take a pregnancy test (which was obviously negative) and start Provera. I took the Provera for 10 days. In the past, it's taken me about 4 or 5 days after the last Provera pill to start my period. I'm going on day 12 right now and no sign of her (other than some random cramps here and there). I understand it can take up to 2 weeks to start - but what happens if it doesn't? I plan on calling my doctor if it doesn't start in the next few days - but what will she do about it? Anyone ever had this happen? Do I just have to wait until my uterus decides not to be a little bitch anymore? 

GAH.


----------



## Devi_a

Unfortunately, generally, yes. I had a wretched time with Provera back in the fall, and I didn't start bleeding for over two weeks, and when I did, I barely bled. Maybe three days. I was gutted. I ended up not taking anything (and not having a cycle at all) until February, but this time I had a super heavy bleed three days after the Provera stopped! (Seriously, I was kind of worried.) 

My gyno kind of freaked out how long it took for the Provera to start, but luckily I started right about the time she started doing consultations with other doctors (who really didn't know what to do either). I'd say call and let your doctor know your concern and see if you can make an appointment. I don't know if there's much that can be done....I've heard rumors of another medicine that might work if Provera doesn't, but have no clue what it is. I'd take another pregnancy test though, just in case.

Sorry I can't help more. Good luck!


----------



## Chels.Milne

I guess I'll just keep waiting and see what my doctor says. Thanks Devi_a!


----------



## littlesara

provera never worked for me either. after waiting for 3 weeks for AF, went back to the doctor, doc says, that i just don't have any lining. stupid doctor didn't know anything, had an ultrasound done later on, had great lining, just started AC/vitex a month ago, and i'm currently in my 3WW (lol). if provera didn't work, try a different med, i don't know the names, but there are others. and don't take "no" for an answer from the doc. they don't know everything. good luck FX's for you.


----------



## hoping4my2

Chels.Milne said:


> So, my husband and I have been TTC for a little over a year. I have PCOS and the irregular periods that go along with it. My cycle for February was cancelled because of a cyst, and my doctor put me on birth control.
> 
> I still hadn't started my period a week after taking the last BC pill. So my doctor had me take a pregnancy test (which was obviously negative) and start Provera. I took the Provera for 10 days. In the past, it's taken me about 4 or 5 days after the last Provera pill to start my period. I'm going on day 12 right now and no sign of her (other than some random cramps here and there). I understand it can take up to 2 weeks to start - but what happens if it doesn't? I plan on calling my doctor if it doesn't start in the next few days - but what will she do about it? Anyone ever had this happen? Do I just have to wait until my uterus decides not to be a little bitch anymore?
> 
> GAH.

how many days it took u in total


----------



## mousiexpink

Bump!


----------



## hoping4my2

For me it took 3 days after last pill. I started with light periods n thn after 2 days very heavy


----------



## young sha

took a cycle of provera for 10 days 10mg/each.... dis is day 19 since last pill and still no AF.... Took two home pregnacy test both came out positive but they were both faint.... going back to the doctors in three days.... been haveing lots of pregancy symptoms.... sore breast, naseua, bloting, cramping


----------



## huffsbaby

okay my last period was november 27 and it was irregular i went to the doctor and she said she dont know what is wrong with me and put me on provera but still no period. in the beggining befor i went to the doctor i always felt sick and tired can someone please give me so advice thanks in advance.


----------

